# iPod Touch 6 non reconnu par iTunes



## Leovigilde (27 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour
Nous venons d'acquérir un iPod Touch 6 de fin 2017. 
Nous avons mis à jour iOS sur ce périphérique (version 12.1.1). 

Le MacBook Air de Madame le reconnait sans problème (macOS 10.9.5 Mavericks, iTunes 12.6.2.20, donc pas spécialement à jour...), il lance iPhoto et iTunes automatiquement au branchement de l'iPod. 

Par contre, le MacBook Pro à disposition des enfants utilisateurs de l'iPod le reconnaît mal (macOS 10.11.6 El Capitan, iTunes 12.8.0.150, mis à jour aujourd'hui parce que ça ne fonctionnait pas avant...) : il lance iPhoto mais ne lance pas iTunes à la connexion de l'iPod. Et lorsqu'on démarre iTunes, impossible d'y trouver l'iPod...
J'ai gratté à droite à gauche sur le net, testé diverses solutions (dont la réinstallation d'iTunes) mais rien n'aboutit...
Donc un grand merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------

